# Innerleithen and Ae Uplift Dates 2009



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Lovely, lovely uplifts...

March. 28th & 29th @ Inners.

April. 4th & 5th @ Ae, 11th & 12th @ Inners, 25th & 26th @ Inners.

May. 2nd & 3rd @ Ae, 9th & 10th @ Inners, 23rd & 24th @ Inners, 30th & 31st @ Ae.

June. 6th & 7th @ Inners, 20th & 21st @ Inners, 27th & 28th @ Ae.

July. 4th & 5th @ Inners, 18th & 19th @ Inners, 25th & 26th @ Ae.

Aug. 1st & 2nd @ Inners, 8th & [email protected] Ae, 15th @ 16th @ Inners, 29th & 30th @ Inners.

Sept. 5th & 6th @ Ae, 12th & 13th @ Inners, 26th & 27th @ Inners.

Oct. 3rd & 4th @ Ae, 10th & 11th @ Inners, 24th & 25th @ Inners.

Nov. 7th & 8th @ Inners, 14th & 15th @ Ae, 21st & 22nd @ Inners.

Dec. 5th & 6th @ Inners, 12th & 13th @ Ae.

Click here for more information/bookings.


----------

